# 82 DATS trans



## codemiester2006 (May 6, 2010)

ok i have 82 datsun 4x4 it has 4 speed manual I think my second gear syncro is going out wondering of the interchange ablity on the trans. I have heard most all of the trans for z engines are 31.5 inches and obviously will bolt up but i want to know if it will fit my 4x4 i also heard speedo gear is in diff locations. but nevermind that. So i wonder if hardbody trans will work with my truck (mate to my transfer case) thanks:wtf:


----------



## codemiester2006 (May 6, 2010)

will 5 speed work oh and i know they are diff ratios i hope to get 4x4 trans but if not oh well


----------

